# My Organic Adventure Begins!!!!



## Kushluvr (Nov 15, 2011)

Whats up everyone....

I am pretty new to MP, but not the forums in general, and i wanted to share my new adventure with Organic Soil! I am using Nouvellechef's soil recipe!  i will be feeding acclimated water! about week 4 (veg) i will add some lactobacillus to the water just for that feeding! then week 5 ill add 1teaspoon of active dry yeast to some luke water, just that feeding also!!! other than those two weeks ill be feeding water till a month before harvest! ill then add 1T molasses per gal for 2-3 weeks then finish with water!


_*In the NC super soil i have:*_

10x White S1...........OG Raskal
2x Plushberry.........TGA
2x Corleone Kush....Cali Connection



1x Pre98 Bubba......Clone only cut(humbolt)..............IN SUNSHINE #4 FED SYN NUTES- top feed super soil...got lazy...for flower only!

1x Pre98 Bubba......Clone only cut(humbolt)..IN SUNNY GIRL GARDENS ORGANIC SOIL



.............And another Pre 98 Bubba(cali connection) & ChemValley Kush.(Cali Connection).....havent decided what to put them in yet?


thanks for looking and keep an eye out for some serious fire soon!!!!

Kush


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 15, 2011)

I will be watching this one. Greenest of mojo to you.


----------



## Kushluvr (Nov 15, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I will be watching this one. Greenest of mojo to you.



thank you........its gonna be good for sure! except i cant upload photos!   .......?????


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 17, 2011)

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> thank you........its gonna be good for sure! except i cant upload photos!   .......?????



Put the bong down!:holysheep:


----------



## Locked (Nov 17, 2011)

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> i dont think it like the size...gonna have to play with it...or try a diff cam!! LOL!



You can download Picasa for free and it has a batch resizer....paint can resize too but I don't know if it does them in batches and I hate doing them one by one.

I am in by the way.....don't nobody step on the hamster in the corner.   Will cop a squat over here. Green mojo given but if you are running Nchef's mix you shld be well taken care of. :icon_smile:


----------



## Kushluvr (Nov 17, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> You can download Picasa for free and it has a batch resizer....paint can resize too but I don't know if it does them in batches and I hate doing them one by one.
> 
> I am in by the way.....don't nobody step on the hamster in the corner.   Will cop a squat over here. Green mojo given but if you are running Nchef's mix you shld be well taken care of. :icon_smile:



Yes sir thank you very much!! glad u can make it!!! these ladies go into flower in dec....i will post some pre flower and then through out!!!  

thanx


----------



## Kushluvr (Nov 24, 2011)

okay all...

these are in week 4 of veg and are looking good! ill add some lacto bacillus in the next couple of days...next week ill feed with some active dry yeast...2 weeks after that...I begin flower!


----------



## Kushluvr (Dec 3, 2011)

Again....sorry for the lag.....

all my ladies actually hit the hot soil probably the day i last updated.....A few days ago i noticed that they wanted to flower....thats when i noticed what was wrong....

I had to flip em a few days ago to get them back on track.....

...its now been a few days and im starting to notice a more regular growth pattern begining...i havent called it day 1 of flower yet bcuz they need to get situated and start growing a bit more normal!

I will move them into the big room within the next 5 days....i will snap a ton of pics for lagging so bad....but things happen.!


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 3, 2011)

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> Again....sorry for the lag.....
> 
> all my ladies actually hit the hot soil probably the day i last updated.....A few days ago i noticed that they wanted to flower....thats when i noticed what was wrong....
> 
> ...



:icon_smile:


----------



## Kushluvr (Dec 4, 2011)

OK....like i promised....

heres a few from just now!!! there on there way back from hitting a brick wall...should look great in a few more days!!

thanks for lookn!:icon_smile: :bong2: :bong1: :48:


----------



## Kushluvr (Dec 4, 2011)

Also...i wanted to say...these are huge for this room...this is the veg room...i started them in here bcuz my last harvest isnt dry yet and its in the flower room....by wed they will be put under 4k hps, all spread out looking beautiful, ready to give me some serious fire!!!!!

and you can see in a few of the photos, there is some retarded growth on the top....thats what im watching...

thanks again all!


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks like a few are throwing single blades of new growth. You interrupt the dark cycle or anything?


----------



## Kushluvr (Dec 4, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Looks like a few are throwing single blades of new growth. You interrupt the dark cycle or anything?



thats the retarded growth...its all frosty, and the stem is purple....they had been in veg till 3 days ago....this happened when i put an OG in the bottom Mix from sunny girl gardens...which was the flower mix!

and right now lights on at 5am-5pm......garage is pitch black at 4:30!

ill try and get a close up! be right back in 10!!


----------



## Kushluvr (Dec 4, 2011)

there is some purple on a few...but u can see the new green growth from the last couple of days! and multiple leaves growing from the nodes!:icon_smile: 

they will be good to go by wednesday probably!:48: :bong1: :bong1: :48:


----------



## Kushluvr (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey all,

another little update....i moved them all into the big room (4k)! there all spread out and lovin it....i did a little foliage trim, bcuz ive been leaving them alone to focus strickly on getting back on track...which they are! they needed it! 

thanks all!:headbang2: :48: :48:


----------



## Kushluvr (Dec 18, 2011)

okay........been away for a little bit....I was right....they needed to flower........no more purple..and 5 leaves growing now!!! but..........

came back to the temp monitor telling me high of 60 while i was gone.....shoot!
it was freezing here and i didnt have time to play with the room before i left! oh well..AC was blasting with freezing temps being pulled in....ruh roh!!!

....got it back on track now for the last few days...things are starting to frost up already and its been a tad over 2 weeks!

all the white s1 are doubled up in 7gal geo pots and are having no issues at all.....im sure i put plenty of SS for both of them!!

pics soon, thx!

I love organics.....too easy, lots of time to play with many flavors......i recently ordered the whole line of OG Raskal....ohhhhhh Boy! Fire coming soon!!!


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 19, 2011)

They no likey the cold temps ): Glad your liking some organic luv. Wait till you burn some!


----------



## Kushluvr (Dec 19, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> They no likey the cold temps ): Glad your liking some organic luv. Wait till you burn some!



yeah, just pulled down a subcool run.....super duper tasty and pure white ash! i took 2 snaps of the chem valley kush this am already....im spinning!!!:48::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:

a little late, but going up hwy 2 today to go cut me a xmas tree today!!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 19, 2011)

:ciao: Merry Xmas Kushluvr. Just got back from Chelan, love the country out there.


----------



## Kushluvr (Dec 19, 2011)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :ciao: Merry Xmas Kushluvr. Just got back from Chelan, love the country out there.



Merry Xmas to you too brotha............i love the countryside....just went out and cut down our tree today!!!

xmas story the movie is funny as hell to! btw!


----------



## Kushluvr (Dec 19, 2011)

went out today and the whites are frosty as hell already........oh man..........dank coming soon...........!


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 2, 2012)

Well.....i thx again to NC..I know can upload pics regularly...! yeah!! thx bro!

White S1...these were mid week 3, been struggling with the cold...but i think i got it now! this was a week ago!


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 2, 2012)

Pre98 bubba kush son......uuuh!!!!  oh yeah...clone only cut here btw! was begining week 4 here! this is the med sizer...i got 1 smaller..and 2 at 2x that size!!!! oh boy...bubba kush heaven soon!!!

oh yeah this was a week ago...the trichs are 2x that also...on both the whites and bubba...the plushberry and corleone and cvk all look amazing too!


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok already popped a bunch of beans for the next round......

RP...OG KUSH & OG #18
DNA...LEMON SKUNK & KOSHER KUSH

and i had a few other clones i made earlier..

Per98 bubba..clone only & Cali Conn
Chem Valley Kush
Snoop Dog Blue Deam.. clone only cut

This is gonna be a sick run.....i might just continue it here...!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2012)

Those are very pretty plants. Continued mojo.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks great! I have been wanting to run blue dream for awhile now. Will wait to see how dank it is.


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 2, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Those are very pretty plants. Continued mojo.



thank you Rose.....it all about TLC with me!!


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 2, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Looks great! I have been wanting to run blue dream for awhile now. Will wait to see how dank it is.



thanks bro! the smell is coming strong now!!! 

this cut is dank..taste is out of this world....im just not a fan of it....just gonna run it and pawn it all off.....to much of a daytimer for me! moving on to the lemon skunk and kosher kush!! hopefully i get a keeper....2 Lem sk and 6 KK, not big numbers but, hopefully some of that holy water makes its way over here!! haha!


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 4, 2012)

Okay.....got the room bottoming out at 67 now and things have began to pick up....looks like im gonna need an extra week to make up for all the cold days! bummer...its better than losing any! ill shoot some updated pics soon!


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 4, 2012)

The lemon skunk I found from a single freebie. Is lethal, lemony fuel smoke. Really like it.


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 4, 2012)

GTK.....these were both freebies! and i have a pack!!!! gonna save those for a "rainy" not today, day!

after those......... i got some from the cannaventure rep..persy stash!

5-10 beans of each.....

Alien tech x chem dawg 91
Biker Kush aka Hells Angel OG Kush
Granddoggy purps= chemdawg91 x Kens GDP
sour diesel ibl x sfv og kush bx
mixed OG Kush cross mix pack

and from the Granddaddy Purps rep...
KENS GDP....in beans....real nice packaging also!


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 4, 2012)

I will be watching. Make sure to post some late flower pics.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 5, 2012)

I use molasses from bloom week 2 on and do not stop till I harvest, and get plump sticky budz everytime. :hubba:


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 7, 2012)

Sweet....im on board now!!!

ok....so like i have said, my whites are near the passive intake and were getting way to cold at lites off....stunting my growth....so im like a week to 2 behind with the whites and bubbas are ok!

these are the white!


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 7, 2012)

More White's....


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 7, 2012)

And now a few bubba...pre98


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 7, 2012)

thx dude.......gonna be a nice harvest this round.......that bubba has a few twisted leaves bcuz i fed everything with molasses and its actually in the sunny girl soil....it didnt like the molasses this early on! next week or the one after ill give it to her again!

ive noticed more growth in the last few days than this whole run....this is the second run in my new room in my new house, or garage..really! so i think i finally figured out how to combat the cold...........

obviously, you dont want the red light off a space heater....and my 2k veg room isnt enough for 1700sqft garage...so i just threw a oil furnace in the room by the passive intake and now today i got it up to 69....so a high of 76 and a low of 69.....perfect...should be smooth sailing from here with that being the only problem!


oh and BTW............................COOL TUBES SUCK BIG STICKS..........im using my older ones in the veg room right now till i get off my butt and go buy the ones i want....so last night after i was donre taking pics...i walked in the veg room to a burnt plastic smell......the twist ties for th wires in the cool tube melted and got stuck between the bulb and the glass tube.........holy crap, its all black and burnt, i quickly shut it off and flipped on the other 1k....whewwww! got all the little melted plastic pieces out and adjusted the thermostat! i only had it on 78....now 73...and all good! but damn...i almost could have burnt my brand newly built, 3months old, house down!!!!  im not telling the wife what happened, hell no!


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 9, 2012)

alrighty....weve been having some warm weather(50f) lately which has been helping the ladies out a lot! yesterday and today lights off temps where 72f....whoo hoo....they are fattening up a ton....well, the bubbas are in week 5 now and the whites are in week 4..bout 4 weeks left..cant wait!


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah. Little cloud cover is nice. What do you mean red light from space heater?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 9, 2012)

Those look beautiful.


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 9, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Yeah. Little cloud cover is nice. What do you mean red light from space heater?



its not around for long...gonna drop 10f tomorrow!

So..i have a few little room heaters....with red coils like a toaster oven....im a little worried that might be an issue if it were to be in the flower room with the lights out? so its outside the room right next to the passive intake(on full throttle btw) sucking the heat in, instead! make sense? then i added and oil filled space heater(no coil..furnace style) in the room on low with metal tape over the red buttons! i used it in the little garage i had before, back when i used tents....just set it between them in the winter and walllah! no light and a lot of heat!


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 9, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Those look beautiful.




thank you rose!! i was a little worried at first, then lately with the cold, theyre back on track now....they are swelling, hopefully they dont stop for a few weeks....or itll be a weak yield with the whites!


ohh...i forgot to mention............redeyednready from Cannaventure was over and we were looking at the similarities of the clone only cut and the cali conn cut pre98 bubba kushs.....my cali conn cut was throwing bananas....:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:.....shoot.so...i tossed it...!

oh well, i got 3 more and 2 are huge.....so im not to worried!

thnx for looking!


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 13, 2012)

1-13-12 update....

so im starting to notice some of the White phenos are early finishers! they have been under 12/12 for 6 weeks....but do to cold and a little lock out early on im really putting them at week 5, maybe even 4.....specially the whites and Plushberry.....

the bubbas, corleone kush, chem vallry kush all look like there on track, i will be taking the bubbas/plushberry/whites to 63 and the corleones and cvk to 70+......depending on trich ripeness! 

a few pics....random sorry..went crazy! hahaha....


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 13, 2012)

more pics............hope you enjoy...


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 13, 2012)

and.........some more, hahaha.........the pics are mostly bubba and white! in all the new post!

Kush


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 13, 2012)

I know...a few look rough around the edges, thats from way back in veg! no worries!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 13, 2012)

Those all look lovely. What nice pic's of nice plants.


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 14, 2012)

thank you rose!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice ... Very nice


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 14, 2012)

Thx BHO.....I'm liking your gig as well!!! I can't wait to pop my Larry!! Or biker!!!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 14, 2012)

I really like to see nice plants grown organically. Since i'm all chemical, using hormones and stuff is very nice to see those plants with almost no defs. Again ... Very very nice plants and growroom.


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 14, 2012)

Thx again..........Organics is the life me.........ive grown hydro most of my growing life, it was fun, but this more fun!!!


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 18, 2012)

well, 3 weeks left approx! things are starting to really plump up...been staking every day now! gettin close...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 18, 2012)

You think they look good now?  Just wait until the end of those 3 weeks you have left--frosty monsters!  Looking excellent.


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 21, 2012)

week 7ish!!!!

white S1....


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 21, 2012)

more White S1...


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 21, 2012)

Pre98 bubba Kush....clone only cut! 2 different soils! rainbow is NC's the purple one is Sunny girl garden soil! the dark purple color has hidden the frost a little, but dont be fooled, stacked to the brim!!!


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 21, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You think they look good now?  Just wait until the end of those 3 weeks you have left--frosty monsters!  Looking excellent.



sorry THG....thx for the kind words....:hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 21, 2012)

And getting nicer and nicer.  Beautiful color to them.  I just love the purple.


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 21, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> And getting nicer and nicer.  Beautiful color to them.  I just love the purple.



thx THG.....i too love the purple.....just a normal thing in organics!


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 4, 2012)

Heres my next run.......sleeping...........all in NC's mix, exactly the way he wrote it up, with all the exact ingredients he has in his house!!!!

Kosher kush
Ogre Kush..clone only
Blue Dream..clone only
SFV OG Kush...clone only
OG 18
White S1
Chem Valley Kush
Biker OG
SnowDawg
Lemon Skunk

all mixed 2-3 per pot!:holysheep: :icon_smile: 

gotta luv the lush green girls!!!!


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 4, 2012)

They look real happy.


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 4, 2012)

thx bro.......i hope i hit a homer this time!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 5, 2012)

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> thx THG.....i too love the purple.....just a normal thing in organics!



I don't really think it has anything to do with organics--it is temps and strain that causes the purple.  I always get more purple in the winter because my grow room always goes down into the low 60s or high 50s during lights out.


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 5, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I don't really think it has anything to do with organics--it is temps and strain that causes the purple.  I always get more purple in the winter because my grow room always goes down into the low 60s or high 50s during lights out.



well, temps are a way to manipulate purple, by dropping temps you cause nute lockout therefore giving you purple weed! 50's is a not a good thing, thats too low, causeing it to slow its production and ripening process! fyi!

my room never drops below 64F.....ever! how did i get my purple then?

in organic soil, some strains do it naturally, a lot actually!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 5, 2012)

doesn't mean it's locked out....it means it changes colors, and it is indeed strain or temp dependant...as long as the plant doesn't freeze over your fine...


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 6, 2012)

3-6-12

a happy blue dream and chem valley kush in a 10gal cloth pot! week 1 almost done!

just getting ready to throw frosty nugs!!!!


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 6, 2012)

Looking pristine


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 7, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Looking pristine



thx bro!


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 7, 2012)

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> well, temps are a way to manipulate purple, by dropping temps you cause nute lockout therefore giving you purple weed! 50's is a not a good thing, thats too low, causeing it to slow its production and ripening process! fyi!
> 
> my room never drops below 64F.....ever! how did i get my purple then?
> 
> in organic soil, some strains do it naturally, a lot actually!



although.im thinking with this mix it wont be the same....a few other i have ran......did!!! but the corleone kush, bubba, and plushberry did last grow, so we will see!! they were in this mix!


----------

